# Jamaican Jerk Sauce



## heavyg (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm looking fro an authentic recipe for this sauce. I have tried the ones available at all the usual sources, but none really stand up to that great flavour available at the side of the road in Jamaica. Yeah I know some (most) of that is ambience... But still.


G.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Don't really know one for a sauce, but I do know that most authentic jerk seasoning is a rub-a dry or semi-moist spice mix. 
I would highly recommend Pluto's Caribbean Bliss jerk rub. Pluto (an old friend of mine) makes the most awesome jerked turkey.
Here's his website:
PLUTO'S Certified Organic Jamaican Seasonings
Lo, and behold, he does have a sauce!


----------



## heavyg (Nov 6, 2007)

That's what I am looking for, just as a recipe... The best store bought sauce (actually a moist rub) is 'Walkers Wood'.

But I want to make it myself.

G.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My favorite jerk marinade was from the late and lamented Miss Pearl's Jam House in San Francisco. I never have gotten around to working up my own.

What I do these days is start with a store bought bottle, can't remember the brand name at the moment. Be careful with ones that list high fructose corn syrup as the first ingredient. Dice a couple green onions and some fresh ginger root to add to the store bought stuff, add in a pinch or two of ground allspice, maybe a healthy dash of cayenne or some chopped jalapeno. Great stuff to marinate wings or other chicken bits, various pork cuts and shrimp. Tried it on some salmon once, not that impressive - I prefer other methods of seasoning salmon.

Basically I suggest starting with a store bought base and experimenting with that to get a flavor you like.

Another thing I forgot - I often add a good sized splash of dark rum, like Meyer's, to the mix.

mjb.

ps: There used to be a small place in downtown Palo Alto that had *killer* jerked wings, curried goat and such island treats. Another name that has fallen out of my memory!


----------

